# (h)Opening Day Thread 2018-2019



## ss20 (Sep 27, 2018)

One of my favorite threads each year is the opening day thread...the inevitable SR vs Killington comments.  Someone uniformed shouting "don't forget about Woodbury!" even though they've been closed going on 3 seasons now.  The people coming out of left-field saying Mt. Never-opened-earlier-than-Thanksgiving is gonna steal the show this year.  People saying "they're only blowing out the mice- this isn't real!" as a webcam shows maximum snowmaking production.  Skiers who "brag" about how they don't go out til after MLK weekend because the conditions suck anytime beforehand.  The "armchair meteorologists" coming out and making crazy claims about how the temperature at the summit is gonna be 15 degrees cooler than what NOAA forecasts...just a lovely time to be on the forums :lol:

Well there certainly won't be any historically early openings this year.  Just no cold air to speak of.  Usually Sunday River has done a teaser on a 35 degree day by now but not this year.  But at least the ponds are full, that's for sure :lol:

Anyways...not to tease without any information...

This is the NOAA temperature outlook map for October 6-19.  It's old, last updated Spetember 21.  This is not severity, just a % chance that the temperature will be above or below normal.  


It's worth noting that NEXT weekend, the 6-8th, the European, GFS, and Canadian all have some type of cold front coming through!  Just something to watch and get the juices flowing again!  We'll be skiing sooner than later people!


----------



## mister moose (Sep 27, 2018)

ss20 said:


> One of my favorite threads each year is the opening day thread...the inevitable SR vs Killington comments.  Someone uniformed shouting "don't forget about Woodbury!"



Don't forget the year Beech Mtn in NC opened first on the east coast.

I don't think anyone can forecast more than a week in advance air mass movement to any accurate degree.  Things move, stall, other factors pre-empt it, or it just doesn't materialize.  

Opening day could be anywhere from October 20th to November 10th.  Or so.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Sep 30, 2018)

Don't think you'll like the update



http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/814day/


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 30, 2018)

Not ready yet any way


----------



## podunk77 (Sep 30, 2018)

As someone who's without heat and hot water from the gas explosions in Lawrence/Andover/North Andover, I wouldn't mind a couple mild weeks ahead.  Once I have my gas back, the temps can plummet and the ski season can begin.   :lol:


----------



## slatham (Sep 30, 2018)

Euro has no sustainable cold air - in fact is way above normal - through mid October (which is as far out as the daily model goes). The weeklies show some cold air coming thereafter - second half of October.


----------



## 180 (Sep 30, 2018)

need the Bermuda high to collapse


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 30, 2018)

slatham said:


> Euro has no sustainable cold air - in fact is way above normal - through mid October (which is as far out as the daily model goes). The weeklies show some cold air coming thereafter - second half of October.



While a cold October is good for stoke it’s often bad for the rest of the season. JB says a wet October is what we’re looking for in terms of a better skiers winter. 

October 2011 I had 14” .... crappy rest of the year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 30, 2018)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Don't think you'll like the update
> 
> View attachment 24041
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/814day/



I like that better.  

As to the original question, no openings here in Utah until the week of Thanksgiving.  We will be lucky if we make that.  It has been WAY above normal temperature-wise and we have not had any rain in four months.  So colder and wetter is welcome.  

I will be interested to watch the perennial Sunday River vs. Killington match.


----------



## 180 (Sep 30, 2018)

wait to the second half of October.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 30, 2018)

180 said:


> wait to the second half of October.


That's what I've been hearing!

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## IceEidolon (Oct 8, 2018)

mister moose said:


> Don't forget the year Beech Mtn in NC opened first on the east coast.



Or the year Sugar Mtn NC had the most open vertical for a few days. Beech, Sugar, and Cataloochee are right up with the big guys for summit elevation, it's just their bases are way high too.

I hope Killington has enough weather to pull off their race - that's probably a good 'decent preseason' barometer. Same way 100% open for New Years is a good early season metric for Poconos resorts.

Sent from my Life Max using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 8, 2018)

Was enjoying this, where to go early season article from Liftopia until I got to the Vermont section. How can you write an article about this and leave Killington off the list? 

https://blog.liftopia.com/resorts-early-season-skiing


----------



## tnt1234 (Oct 8, 2018)

Are the trees open yet?


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 8, 2018)

tnt1234 said:


> Are the trees open yet?



Been open all summer


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 8, 2018)

WoodCore said:


> Was enjoying this, where to go early season article from Liftopia until I got to the Vermont section. *How can you right an article about this and leave Killington off the list?*



Everything Liftopia writes about the east is done poorly.  They are a west coast company, with (obviously) mostly west coast employees, as their knowledge of all things east is clearly limited.  

Often they'll write a clickbait "list" article (i.e. Top-10 Resorts for XYZ), and you get the sense they toss in 1 or 2 eastern entries as tokens, but their logic or accuracy is often laughable.  You point out a great example here, anyone who recommends Stowe over Killington for the first few weeks of the season clearly has no idea what they're talking about.

Here's a line from that Stowe write-up that's a real doozy:



> *The highest skiable elevation is only 3625’, but that doesn’t stop early season skiers and riders from coming out to play.*


   lol


----------



## mister moose (Oct 8, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> ... anyone who recommends Stowe over Killington for the first few weeks of the season clearly has no idea what they're talking about.



Their wording was "pre Thanksgiving turns".  As if no one else is open pre-Thanksgiving, and as if Stowe has any standing whatsoever as an early season contender.  Sheesh.... Jiminy Peak opens before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 8, 2018)

I expect to be at Mount Snow opening day again this year.   Never running for public office again - it ruined my ski season last year.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 8, 2018)

Bostonian said:


> I expect to be at Mount Snow opening day again this year.   Never running for public office again - it ruined my ski season last year.



Shiva Ayyadurai is among us?


----------



## slatham (Oct 8, 2018)

I think Killington will be Uber aggressive with an early Thanksgiving. I thing they test with the cold this weekend and are locked and loaded for the cold shot around the 18th which looks to be reasonably deep and long and while it breaks, its followed by more cold shots to allow a base to be put down. Nov 1st is well within reason.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 9, 2018)

Friday night the guns come on at K Peak and Superstar (if possible). Likely be able to go through Sat up top into Sunday.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 9, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Shiva Ayyadurai is among us?



How did you find out my identity... was it my cool bus?  I was thinking of trading it in for the partridge family bus instead


----------



## skiur (Oct 9, 2018)

slatham said:


> I think Killington will be Uber aggressive with an early Thanksgiving. I thing they test with the cold this weekend and are locked and loaded for the cold shot around the 18th which looks to be reasonably deep and long and while it breaks, its followed by more cold shots to allow a base to be put down. Nov 1st is well within reason.



I wouldn't be surprised if they started to try and stockpile some snow on top of superstar this weekend.  Last year they were very aggressive and made snow up there when there was a greater than 50% chance it was going to melt.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 9, 2018)

skiur said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they started to try and stockpile some snow on top of superstar this weekend.  Last year they were very aggressive and made snow up there when there was a greater than 50% chance it was going to melt.



Need to get ready for the World Cup! FIS is paying for the snowmaking anyway...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 9, 2018)

Bostonian said:


> was it my cool bus?



Lucky guess ... that bus belongs in a museum though


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 9, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> Need to get ready for the World Cup!* FIS is paying for the snowmaking anyway*...



Ahhhh, now last year's seemingly illogical blowing makes sense.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 9, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Ahhhh, now last year's seemingly illogical blowing makes sense.



When its not your money...why not! Have you seen FIS license fees!


----------



## mbedle (Oct 9, 2018)

Where did someone read that FIS paid for the snowmaking?


----------



## ss20 (Oct 9, 2018)

mbedle said:


> Where did someone read that FIS paid for the snowmaking?



It's been said they _help_ cover the cost of snowmaking.  I've heard is that the event by itself does not turn a profit.  The value of the PR and the revenue to the businesses on the access road is huge though...but how much of that $$$ trickles back to K?


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 9, 2018)

mbedle said:


> Where did someone read that FIS paid for the snowmaking?



I have been told this by people in the know....lets leave it at that!


----------



## ss20 (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm pretty surprised no guns have been dragged out onto Superstar yet.  There's a serious chance of snowmaking happening Friday night-Sunday morning.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 9, 2018)

ss20 said:


> I'm pretty surprised no guns have been dragged out onto Superstar yet.  There's a serious chance of snowmaking happening Friday night-Sunday morning.


2 thoughts..... #1 they may just be looking at making snow up top in this initial window and as such haven't dragged the k2000's across from the feeder air and water lines yet lower down.  #2 - doesn't take the crews at K in the big scheme of things very long to pull hoses and tripod guns and/or hook up the fixed towers or fan guns while firing up

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Oct 9, 2018)

drjeff said:


> 2 thoughts..... #1 they may just be looking at making snow up top in this initial window and as such haven't dragged the k2000's across from the feeder air and water lines yet lower down.  #2 - doesn't take the crews at K in the big scheme of things very long to pull hoses and tripod guns and/or hook up the fixed towers or fan guns while firing up



#2a...they still have Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday as well to work on pulling out guns if they decide temps on SS look decent and they want to try to blow there.


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 10, 2018)

Damn I check out for a couple days, come back and it's looking like within 48-72 hours Killy will be making snow! I love this time of year. One quick question though, with all the work still ongoing at K even if they could spin the NRT on Rime Reason say Monday Tuesday would they? Is the gondi ready to go with the new haul rope and cabins? Cause I'm ready to get out there FOR SURE.

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 10, 2018)

While it looks okay for Fri-Sun. Sunday night on looks like it may be "wettish"


----------



## ss20 (Oct 10, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Damn I check out for a couple days, come back and it's looking like within 48-72 hours Killy will be making snow! I love this time of year. One quick question though, with all the work still ongoing at K even if they could spin the NRT on Rime Reason say Monday Tuesday would they? Is the gondi ready to go with the new haul rope and cabins? Cause I'm ready to get out there FOR SURE.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app



I'd assume that even with all the work on the hill they'd be ready to go.  An opening date in the October 15-20 range isn't crazy early for them.  It looks like the cold shot this weekend is just an appetizer to whatever comes early next week...so if they don't push hard this weekend it would make sense.

What's the plan to push for TTB with all the work over on Snowdon??  The Great Northern to Bunny Buster route is unattainable now with the new routing/tunnel on Great Northern.  The new Great Northern goes right under the six pack which, with a lot of heavy construction still to go, I'm sure that won't be an openable trail.  I'm hoping they blow on Highline or do Big Dipper and the runout out of the canyon.


----------



## Killingtime (Oct 10, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Damn I check out for a couple days, come back and it's looking like within 48
> 
> Was up there this past weekend. The new Snowdon lift is still in pieces in the parking lot, towers, haul rope, bullwheel. K1 still running with the old cabins but I think they can swap those out rather quickly. New pass scanners seem to be in place. It looks like they still have a lot of work to do and the World Cup is right around the corner. I didn't get a sense of panic but I'm sure the project progress meetings there are very interesting.


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 10, 2018)

Killingtime said:


> sull1102 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn I check out for a couple days, come back and it's looking like within 48
> ...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 10, 2018)

ss20 said:


> What's the plan to push for TTB with all the work over on Snowdon??



After last season my eyes are on Mount Snow for an early season push. Was nearly a miracle what they achieved last season. Killington wasn't even a good option for practically a whole month especially with the World Cup.

Anyone know when Mount Snow plans to open? I assume it will be like last year with top to bottom of 3 different faces. Great way to open.


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 10, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> After last season my eyes are on Mount Snow for an early season push. Was nearly a miracle what they achieved last season. Killington wasn't even a good option for practically a whole month especially with the World Cup.
> 
> Anyone know when Mount Snow plans to open? I assume it will be like last year with top to bottom of 3 different faces. Great way to open.



On Instagram they are phrasing it as "As early in November that Mother Nature will allow" so that is good news. If you are like me and desperate to get back out there then K will be the best option for the next two weeks or so and then expect to see Canyon, Cascade, Long John, and Freefall opening in the next 40 days or so.


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 10, 2018)

Snow is selling advance Tix starting Nov 10, for whatever that's worth. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 10, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Anyone know when Mount Snow plans to open? I assume it will be like last year with top to bottom of 3 different faces. Great way to open.



They started selling tix starting Nov 10th a while ago.  Of course we need some help from mother nature, but it's a good sign.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hmm, might have to use my Peak Pass for Mt snow. Just gotta pay for gas....


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks. Hopefully by Nov 10th it's also game on for several other places. If we have prolonged cool temps I hope it's taken advantage of.

Not interested in skiing just Killington North Ridge, will wait until somebody is offering decent vert without a hike.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 10, 2018)

Killingtime said:


> sull1102 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn I check out for a couple days, come back and it's looking like within 48
> ...


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 10, 2018)

Wolf Creek, CO is opening this Saturday which will likely be first in the nation. 

https://theknow.denverpost.com/2018/10/10/wolf-creek-ski-area-opening-colorado-season/197993/

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 11, 2018)

chuckstah said:


> Wolf Creek, CO is opening this Saturday which will likely be first in the nation.
> 
> https://theknow.denverpost.com/2018/10/10/wolf-creek-ski-area-opening-colorado-season/197993/
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk



Nice! Getting there is the hard part.


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 11, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> Hmm, might have to use my Peak Pass for Mt snow. Just gotta pay for gas....



Not a bad ride at all if you go Taconic Parkway-->Rt295-->Rt22-->Rt7 (sounds more complicated when I list it like that but really not a bad ride at all)


----------



## urungus (Oct 11, 2018)

chuckstah said:


> Snow is selling advance Tix starting Nov 10, for whatever that's worth.



Yup only 35.99 Sat / Sun and 31.99 on the holiday Monday Nov 12.  Either they won’t be open and you get your money back, or they will be open (and last year they had by far the best early season setup).


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 11, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Not a bad ride at all if you go Taconic Parkway-->Rt295-->Rt22-->Rt7 (sounds more complicated when I list it like that but really not a bad ride at all)



It's not a horrible ride.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 11, 2018)

urungus said:


> Yup only 35.99 Sat / Sun and 31.99 on the holiday Monday Nov 12.  Either they won’t be open and you get your money back, or they will be open (and last year they had by far the best early season setup).



So far the forecast looks good going into next week, and will keep going down so they can blow snow by the first week of November.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 11, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Not a bad ride at all if you go Taconic Parkway-->Rt295-->Rt22-->Rt7 (sounds more complicated when I list it like that but really not a bad ride at all)



It's an awesome ride. I live off the TSP just north of 84. Great route for drivers who enjoy a manual transmission.

Door to door 2:45 to Snow and 3:15 to K.


----------



## slatham (Oct 12, 2018)

Looking at the models and soundings Killington has a short and marginal window tonight, slightly better tomorrow night. I am using 28 degree wet bulb as threshold which for K early season and in aggressive mode I think is valid. But would appreciate any real intel from the people in the know.

Wednesday night through Friday mid day is the real deal. I didn't look at soundings but temps at 2,500' are below freezing the entire stretch. Euro is printing out accumulating snow on the spine of the greens, though it doesn't factor in how warm the ground is. Still, this is a window for them to pounce, even on SS at least up top. October opening?

Long range is looking very positive for a good stretch of colder than normal temps leading into the WC race.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 12, 2018)

slatham said:


> Looking at the models and soundings Killington has a short and marginal window tonight, slightly better tomorrow night. I am using 28 degree wet bulb as threshold which for K early season and in aggressive mode I think is valid. But would appreciate any real intel from the people in the know.
> 
> Wednesday night through Friday mid day is the real deal. I didn't look at soundings but temps at 2,500' are below freezing the entire stretch. Euro is printing out accumulating snow on the spine of the greens, though it doesn't factor in how warm the ground is. Still, this is a window for them to pounce, even on SS at least up top. October opening?
> 
> Long range is looking very positive for a good stretch of colder than normal temps leading into the WC race.



Even with Monday rain I also think they should try to blow tonight and tomorrow night to get some piles made.  Wednesday night onward looks like serious time.  Ideally I'd think they'd try for a Friday passholder opening and then open to the public for the weekend.


----------



## Jully (Oct 12, 2018)

ss20 said:


> Even with Monday rain I also think they should try to blow tonight and tomorrow night to get some piles made.  Wednesday night onward looks like serious time.  Ideally I'd think they'd try for a Friday passholder opening and then open to the public for the weekend.



Oof. A Saturday public opening would be chaos.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 12, 2018)

Jully said:


> Oof. A Saturday public opening would be chaos.



No kidding...wouldn't waste my time.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 12, 2018)

JimG. said:


> No kidding...wouldn't waste my time.



WROD. Not that desperate to ski.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 12, 2018)

Sunday is supposed be very cold in CO. Single digits or less, great for snowmaking. My guess it that A-Basin opens Monday or Tuesday at the latest. Bring on the WROD 

Sent from my SM-G955U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Oct 13, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> WROD. Not that desperate to ski.



Pretty desperate to ski now since fishing has died for the most part. 

But not that desperate.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 13, 2018)

JimG. said:


> Pretty desperate to ski now since fishing has died for the most part.
> 
> But not that desperate.



When K opens it is not just a WROD. It is (or at least the last 3 years i have made opening day) edge to edge coverage. It is the lift line at the North ridge triple that sucks.


----------



## slatham (Oct 13, 2018)

Hello, check out the BLUE on radar and the SNOW atop Mt Snow! Yabba dabba dooooo!


----------



## machski (Oct 13, 2018)

skiNEwhere said:


> Sunday is supposed be very cold in CO. Single digits or less, great for snowmaking. My guess it that A-Basin opens Monday or Tuesday at the latest. Bring on the WROD
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using AlpineZone mobile app


Kind of missed the part that Wolf Creek is open today in CO, huh?

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Oct 13, 2018)

ss20 said:


> Even with Monday rain I also think they should try to blow tonight and tomorrow night to get some piles made.  Wednesday night onward looks like serious time.  Ideally I'd think they'd try for a Friday passholder opening and then open to the public for the weekend.


Seriously doubt they will try to open at K until nearing the weekend of October 27th.  K1 closes after this weekend for the cabin swapout and whatever else work they need to do there.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 13, 2018)

I saw that. It's debatable if you're really "first to open" if you shut down during the week. Regardless, I'm not driving 5+ hours for WROD

Sent from my SM-G955U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Quietman (Oct 13, 2018)

Mt Snow 12:30pm today


----------



## JimG. (Oct 13, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> When K opens it is not just a WROD. It is (or at least the last 3 years i have made opening day) edge to edge coverage. It is the lift line at the North ridge triple that sucks.



I know that. One way down edge to edge is still a WROD to me but there are several routes on the North Ridge pod that usually open.

But the general area open is usually all blue terrain, unless they blow upper cascade/downdraft; as you mention, the line at the North Ridge triple sucks. And I'm not a fan of the walk on the staircase to and from the snow; I'll do it to ski early but don't love it. Plus the crowd is composed mostly of people who don't ski much at K but do so because it is the only game in town. 

The best scenario is that Snow opens at the same time and everyone goes there instead.​


----------



## ss20 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've done the stairway once...it's fine.  Hard to justify 3.75 hours driving each way.  I usually wait till TTB wherever that may be.  The good thing about North Ridge is with its elevation advantage a crazy October snowstorm could open up a nice assortment of terrain.  Upper Dipper, Ridge Run, Powerline if the rocks are covered.  

Anyway, Euro and GFS both very similar showing a 36 hour window to blow like crazy Wednesday night-Friday AM.  It looks very likely they would not lose temps Thursday during the day.  In the wee hours of Thursday temperatures could drop into the upper teens.  That's gonna be real critical- they can open in a good 36 hour window but that can't be marginal temps at 28 degrees.  Just a few hours with temps below 20 degrees and little wind could make or break a Friday opening.


----------



## skimagic (Oct 14, 2018)

Yesterday on the North Ridge.  Definite feel in the air.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 14, 2018)

skiNEwhere said:


> I saw that. It's debatable if you're really "first to open" if you shut down during the week. Regardless, I'm not driving 5+ hours for WROD
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using AlpineZone mobile app



5+ hrs drive would suck but it would less of a crowd than Abasin or Loveland when they open on a wrod


----------



## slatham (Oct 14, 2018)

Wednesday night through Friday morning looking good for the beast. Another shot possibe Saturday night until Tuesday morning, but that's a ways out from here. Pattern has definitely switched to a more favorable pattern for the NE.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 14, 2018)

https://www.mountwashington.org/premium-content/webcam-videos/observation-deck.aspx

Nice sight, like the smile in the snow :-D


----------



## machski (Oct 14, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> 5+ hrs drive would suck but it would less of a crowd than Abasin or Loveland when they open on a wrod


That and its not a WROD there.  Three lifts and all natural.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 14, 2018)

skiNEwhere said:


> I saw that. It's debatable if you're really "first to open" if you shut down during the week. Regardless, I'm not driving 5+ hours for WROD
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using AlpineZone mobile app


Here is the "WROD"...


----------



## raisingarizona (Oct 14, 2018)

theres more moisture headed here this week. If Wolf creek gets it too (very likely) then it's actually going to start getting pretty good.


----------



## slatham (Oct 14, 2018)

Wbob


----------



## dlague (Oct 14, 2018)

ss20 said:


> One of my favorite threads each year is the opening day thread...the inevitable SR vs Killington comments.  Someone uniformed shouting "don't forget about Woodbury!" even though they've been closed going on 3 seasons now.  The people coming out of left-field saying Mt. Never-opened-earlier-than-Thanksgiving is gonna steal the show this year.  People saying "they're only blowing out the mice- this isn't real!" as a webcam shows maximum snowmaking production.  Skiers who "brag" about how they don't go out til after MLK weekend because the conditions suck anytime beforehand.  The "armchair meteorologists" coming out and making crazy claims about how the temperature at the summit is gonna be 15 degrees cooler than what NOAA forecasts...just a lovely time to be on the forums [emoji38]
> 
> Well there certainly won't be any historically early openings this year.  Just no cold air to speak of.  Usually Sunday River has done a teaser on a 35 degree day by now but not this year.  But at least the ponds are full, that's for sure [emoji38]
> 
> ...


Wolf Creek for the national win opening on October 13th.

We were able to get it!  While I wanted to go my wife lead the charge and we made the 3 hour 45 minute drive there and back to ski about 5 hours.  This opening day was different than any other.  It was all natural after 30 inches of snow they opened with wide open skiing any where you want - no ropes.  There were nice powder runs early then powder bumps.  They groomed several runs which were nice all day.  While powder in open spaces got thick when the Colorado sun hit it with temps in the high 30's, the trees remained soft.  It was the best first day ever.  

No lines, no WROD and powder, bumps, trees as well as lots of groomers in play.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Oct 14, 2018)

machski said:


> That and its not a WROD there.  Three lifts and all natural.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


We made it and it was not a WROD type of opening.  Read my other post.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 14, 2018)

Awesome Dlague!  Keep the reports coming.  

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk


----------



## urungus (Oct 14, 2018)

Looks amazing, I am super jealous.  Hopefully not too much longer to wait here out east...


----------



## tnt1234 (Oct 14, 2018)

WOW!  that is insane!


----------



## ss20 (Oct 14, 2018)

dlague said:


> Wolf Creek for the national win opening on October 13th.
> 
> We were able to get it!  While I wanted to go my wife lead the charge and we made the 3 hour 45 minute drive there and back to ski about 5 hours.  This opening day was different than any other.  It was all natural after 30 inches of snow they opened with wide open skiing any where you want - no ropes.  There were nice powder runs early then powder bumps.  They groomed several runs which were nice all day.  While powder in open spaces got thick when the Colorado sun hit it with temps in the high 30's, the trees remained soft.  It was the best first day ever.
> 
> ...



Man my legs hurt just thinking about bumps on their first day out in six months :-o

Glad you got some dlague!!!  :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Oct 15, 2018)

Wow! Impressive!


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 15, 2018)

Sweet Dave, Wolf Creek is awesome, reminded me of a mini Abasin. Full of vacationing Texans when I was there. I couldn't believe they traveled that far. I felt like Bode Miller that day, lol.

Here's what we spotted hiking Hunter's fire tower yesterday. I had my AC on last week. It won't be long, K will be open soon.






Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 15, 2018)

You win this round, dlague


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 15, 2018)

Prepare to ski Friday.


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 15, 2018)

Newpylong said:


> Prepare to ski Friday.


K, SR, or both?

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 15, 2018)

Have not heard anything from the River, but K is looking to run as much as possible from tonight to Friday. Some nice wet bulb in the forecast for Thursday, esp this time of year.


----------



## slatham (Oct 15, 2018)

Newpylong said:


> Have not heard anything from the River, but K is looking to run as much as possible from tonight to Friday. Some nice wet bulb in the forecast for Thursday, esp this time of year.



Hum, not much of a window tonight. Maybe they just want to cool the ground down 

Wednesday night-Friday am looks ok. And again stating Saturday night with real time cold even at base elevations by Monday morning. 

Someone opens next week. Can the beast pull off this weekend????


----------



## yeggous (Oct 15, 2018)

slatham said:


> Hum, not much of a window tonight. Maybe they just want to cool the ground down
> 
> Wednesday night-Friday am looks ok. And again stating Saturday night with real time cold even at base elevations by Monday morning.
> 
> Someone opens next week. Can the beast pull off this weekend????



Seems like you're on the right track. I already called it this morning. I've been eyeing this for a while now. It's hard to ignore the cold coming next week to put us over the top. I've already started making arrangements.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 15, 2018)

Way to get it dlague! Would've been tough for me to make it down anyways but looks like I missed out

Sent from my SM-G955U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2018)

skiNEwhere said:


> Way to get it dlague! Would've been tough for me to make it down anyways but looks like I missed out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using AlpineZone mobile app


We met some guys from Denver, New Mexico, Aspen and Breckenridge.  Was a cool vibe.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2018)

Newpylong said:


> Prepare to ski Friday.


I plan on it!

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Oct 16, 2018)

Anyone have the 411 on Killington's K1 work schedule.  Thinking this could toss a wrench into a Friday open.  The bright side of the K1 work is an issue is Friday looks to be a bit warmer before it dips again over the weekend.  So if they have to delay but blow whenever it's cold enough, would make for real solid, killer opening day conditions.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 16, 2018)

Snow was made last night.


----------



## slatham (Oct 16, 2018)

Newpylong said:


> Snow was made last night.



Killington being aggressive- got to love it! Be interesting to see how much they can get down today. Much better temps tomorrow night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machski (Oct 16, 2018)

slatham said:


> Killington being aggressive- got to love it! Be interesting to see how much they can get down today. Much better temps tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They had a live feed on FB thiis morning.  Snow was made overnight looks more to be snowmaking commenced at crack of dawn as not much is down yet.  Likely a test today, real production run to come.  Again, I don't think K1 opens until the cabin swap out is complete so may not open this week,  My guess is they wait til early next week,

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Oct 16, 2018)

Yes, just a test, or as I commented, cooling the ground down. Summit forecast is a high of 32.

I can't seem to find the North Ridge cam? Is this down?

Also, I checked out the summit "pano" cam and it looks to me like guns are running at the very top of SS.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 16, 2018)

machski said:


> They had a live feed on FB thiis morning.  Snow was made overnight looks more to be snowmaking commenced at crack of dawn as not much is down yet.  Likely a test today, real production run to come.  Again, I don't think K1 opens until the cabin swap out is complete so may not open this week,  My guess is they wait til early next week,
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app



See my comment on Kzone. Top of Superstar was lit during the night and North Ridge followed due to winds.


----------



## Jully (Oct 16, 2018)

Newpylong said:


> See my comment on Kzone. Top of Superstar was lit during the night and North Ridge followed due to winds.



Exciting! Anyone heard anything from the River?


----------



## machski (Oct 16, 2018)

Jully said:


> Exciting! Anyone heard anything from the River?


Friends up there said it was a cold (38F) rain yesterday at the peak lodge so thinking zero window there yet.  They posted a oicture of Oct 2015 opening day yesterday on FB so I anticipate they are looking to open ASAP this year.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Oct 16, 2018)

I really don't understand the doubt of K opening here...they have a 36 hour window of solid temperatures...they've opened up in less than that window before.  They have more cold air coming Sunday night/Monday so they can sustain themselves for opening.  I'm sure they have a gondola plan in place to get cabins (new or old) on the line and up the hill as soon as they're able to open.  

The negative PR shitstorm that would ensue if they couldn't get open this weekend because cabins aren't on the line or because "the snow would melt away next week" would be hugely detrimental to the "Beast" mentality they've been trying to rebuild since the Nyberg era when they pissed off pretty much everyone.  They don't want to go back to that...


----------



## machski (Oct 16, 2018)

ss20 said:


> I really don't understand the doubt of K opening here...they have a 36 hour window of solid temperatures...they've opened up in less than that window before.  They have more cold air coming Sunday night/Monday so they can sustain themselves for opening.  I'm sure they have a gondola plan in place to get cabins (new or old) on the line and up the hill as soon as they're able to open.
> 
> The negative PR shitstorm that would ensue if they couldn't get open this weekend because cabins aren't on the line or because "the snow would melt away next week" would be hugely detrimental to the "Beast" mentality they've been trying to rebuild since the Nyberg era when they pissed off pretty much everyone.  They don't want to go back to that...


This is true and I would lend more credance to your thinking if we were discussing this on October 27th.  Today being October 16th, I don't think anyone would get on them for not opening this weekend, Gondola work or not.  With additional windows opening next week, an October open looks to be a pretty sure bet as of now and that is all anyone really cares about.  Sure we like to see it open ASAP, buut if it delays 3 or 4 days to let them finish work on the Gondi, I don't think they will take much flak.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2018)

Sounds like the completion, or lack of completion of the K-1 Gondola cabin swap out project is the biggest potential hurdle around an opening in the next few days or not.  And with all of the rain as of late, and the ground being quite saturated, the option of trucking people over to North Ridge from the top of some lift, or even potential to/from the base of Canyon Quad, may be a bit of a logistical problem as well... 

I don't think looking at the forecast and knowing the firepower that the K snowmakers have, that very many people doubt that they can make enough snow the by the weekend to open


----------



## slatham (Oct 16, 2018)

I agree the FORECASTED window Wed-Fri is enough to open IMHO. But challenging decision given some rain on Saturday. That said, any precip on Sunday up high will be snow. In fact, the Euro has turned colder, longer for next week, now Saturday night through Thursday morning. It's even throwing a decent accumulation into the mix Tuesday-Wednesday. If correct things are going to look very different by late next week and Killington will be in good shape.


----------



## mister moose (Oct 16, 2018)

slatham said:


> I agree the FORECASTED window Wed-Fri is enough to open IMHO. But challenging decision given some rain on Saturday.


I don't see a challenging decision - make snow in whales in the deep cold spell.  Issue teasers on social media.  Decide to open when the weather and snowpack is certain and give about 24 hours notice for a passholders day.  This is the MO.   If instead the weather goes completely down the tubes Saturday and they don't open they will have large whales in the bank to build on for the following cold snap.


----------



## machski (Oct 16, 2018)

Sunday River is in play.  Current cam shotsfrom across the valley.  They are even moving towards the base off Locke!!  Game on!

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WJenness (Oct 16, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 16, 2018)

While I'll never truly understand you WROD warriors, I greatly appreciate your enthusiasm.


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Oct 16, 2018)

I cant remember a year where we've had options for pre-Halloween skiing. Part of me worries about how this may turn out come January/February though


----------



## cdskier (Oct 16, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> While I'll never truly understand you WROD warriors, I greatly appreciate your enthusiasm.



I love skiing and I love seeing the snow-making getting fired up, but I'll also wait until there's a bit more to ski. If I lived closer to these places maybe I'd be more inclined to rush out as soon as someone opened.


----------



## skiur (Oct 16, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> While I'll never truly understand you WROD warriors, I greatly appreciate your enthusiasm.



Killington always opens with wall to wall coverage on rime and reason, certainly not a ribbon.  There will be a small park set up on reason as well.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 16, 2018)

WROD refers to a couple of trails with hundreds of People on them (Most being barely able to ski). WHITE RIBBON OF DEATH.


----------



## tnt1234 (Oct 16, 2018)

cdskier said:


> I love skiing and I love seeing the snow-making getting fired up, but I'll also wait until there's a bit more to ski. If I lived closer to these places maybe I'd be more inclined to rush out as soon as someone opened.



This.

I did drive 3 hrs. to hunter on black friday a few years ago for like three trails.  That's about my limit.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 16, 2018)

Can't really start my season without paying window rates until 11/9. So hopefully it's full-on winter by then!


----------



## tumbler (Oct 16, 2018)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> I cant remember a year where we've had options for pre-Halloween skiing. Part of me worries about how this may turn out come January/February though



Yes, cold October is not a good thing.  December usually gets the warmth...fingers crossed though.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 16, 2018)

What usually happens is October snow is not good because then the rest of the season sucks.


----------



## machski (Oct 16, 2018)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> I cant remember a year where we've had options for pre-Halloween skiing. Part of me worries about how this may turn out come January/February though


Been quite a few actually, though the last 3 have just been too warm.  Usually K/SR option and occasionally the Cat has played in October as well.  There may have been a few others over the years.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 16, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> What usually happens is October snow is not good because then the rest of the season sucks.



Just NO October snow in the lowlands. Thats the kiss of death for a ski season IMHO.


----------



## skiur (Oct 16, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> WROD refers to a couple of trails with hundreds of People on them (Most being barely able to ski). WHITE RIBBON OF DEATH.



Where the trail has only a ribbon of snow on it, which, as I said, K will not be.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 16, 2018)

skiur said:


> Where the trail has only a ribbon of snow on it, which, as I said, K will not be.



Tomato..TAMAto...


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Oct 16, 2018)

skiur said:


> Where the trail has only a ribbon of snow on it, which, as I said, K will not be.



A mountain that has 150+ trails, with only 4 TTB open and a sizeable weekend crowd..... WROD


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 16, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> Tomato..TAMAto...



how about ToeMAtoe?


----------



## ss20 (Oct 16, 2018)

The liftline is more the issue early season at K.  I have never gone when it was North Ridge only on a weekend, and probably never will.


----------



## skifree (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## andrec10 (Oct 16, 2018)

gregoryisaacs said:


> a mountain that has 150+ trails, with only 4 ttb open and a sizeable weekend crowd..... Wrod



this!


----------



## cdskier (Oct 16, 2018)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> A mountain that has 150+ trails, with only 4 TTB open and a sizeable weekend crowd..... WROD



Right. Some people take the literal meaning of "Ribbon" in WROD a little too literally. Does anyone ever even open with just a narrow path of snow anymore on a trail? I can't really recall anything recently like that anywhere I've been/seen.


----------



## Jully (Oct 16, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Right. Some people take the literal meaning of "Ribbon" in WROD a little too literally. Does anyone ever even open with just a narrow path of snow anymore on a trail? I can't really recall anything recently like that anywhere I've been/seen.



Bretton Woods can sometimes be classified that way. Their opening trail is decently wide though.

I've skied on what feels like 4" on top of grass before.


----------



## tumbler (Oct 16, 2018)

Is anyone else making snow or just K and SR?


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2018)

tumbler said:


> Is anyone else making snow or just K and SR?



Apparently just K and SR this morning.. Probably going to be another half dozen, if not more, making some snow in the next few days looking at the forecast. The season of snowmaking porn is about to hit social media with a vengeance!


----------



## slatham (Oct 16, 2018)

tumbler said:


> Yes, cold October is not a good thing.  December usually gets the warmth...fingers crossed though.



Let's keep in mind that October month to date has seen ridiculously ABOVE NORMAL temps. Lets keep in mind that the forecast for the next 7 days (about as far out as we can trust) is not radically below normal and is well within the normal fluctuations we would see this time of year. We would need a major snowstorm, with accumulations in the low lands, to get a 2011/2012 type October kiss-of-death....


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 16, 2018)

I don't see many others following suit - the weather is too wishy washy this early when you're not fighting for any claim to fame.


----------



## spiderpig (Oct 16, 2018)

One of the early openers, Okemo, stated that they would not start until November 1.


----------



## Jully (Oct 16, 2018)

Bretton Woods occasionally tries for early Nov and they got October one or two years. They rarely announce anything super early IIRC.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 16, 2018)

spiderpig said:


> One of the early openers, Okemo, stated that they would not start until November 1.



New Vail overlords.


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 16, 2018)

It would not surprise me at all if Mt Snow blows open a mini park/run for this weekend. (Or next) Cheap lift tickets with proceeds to a charity.  This has been done a few times in the past. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk


----------



## spiderpig (Oct 16, 2018)

WJenness said:


> New Vail overlords.



actually that's the same as every season, possibly earlier if they actually start then


----------



## tumbler (Oct 16, 2018)

Sugarbush sticks to their Nov 1 start date too


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2018)

My *GUESS* for snowmaking porn pictures within the next week. 

Obviously Killington and Sunday River. Then I'll add Sugarloaf and Loon for more Boyne flexing their snowmaking muscles. I'll also put Wildcat and Brettonwoods on my list. Then add some Whiteface pictures into the my mix.

If you want a couple wild cards to augment my list, add in Mount Snow, Jiminy Peak and Wachusett for some marketing snow porn pictures

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 16, 2018)

I skied Jiminy on Veterans Day 1992. Pouring rain, maybe 50 people there. A great father son  trip - I was 14. They had 360 to 180, that’s it. A half a run from mid mtn to base.

We stopped in Ludlow to call them from the pike rest stop. “Uh, are you guys open today?”
“We are going to try”

Oh yeah, and speaking of October turns...I skied Sugarloaf opening day 1997, it was a weekday around 10/22. Sluice and Spillway were open. You rode double runner chair to Spillway short side, and walked down when you were done.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urungus (Oct 16, 2018)

Killington turned the guns on today https://vermontbiz.com/news/2018/october/16/snow-air-killington-resort-prepares-world-cup


----------



## skiur (Oct 17, 2018)

Word on the street is K wont be opening on Friday since they have not yet sent out the RFID passes to the passholders.  I have not received mine yet, no big deal as I would not be up this weekend anyway.....not sure of the truth to this yet but a large discussion on kzone about this.


----------



## spiderpig (Oct 17, 2018)

urungus said:


> Killington turned the guns on today https://vermontbiz.com/news/2018/october/16/snow-air-killington-resort-prepares-world-cup



True story?


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2018)

skiur said:


> Word on the street is K wont be opening on Friday since they have not yet sent out the RFID passes to the passholders.  I have not received mine yet, no big deal as I would not be up this weekend anyway.....not sure of the truth to this yet but a large discussion on kzone about this.


What about opening just for the unwashed day ticket crowd and the hell with the passholders?  
But seriously why not just hand out Day ticket RFID cards to the season pass holders?


----------



## Killingtime (Oct 17, 2018)

skiur said:


> Word on the street is K wont be opening on Friday since they have not yet sent out the RFID passes to the passholders.  I have not received mine yet, no big deal as I would not be up this weekend anyway.....not sure of the truth to this yet but a large discussion on kzone about this.



I haven't received mine yet either. I'll be up this weekend. Doing some brewery tours but if the mountain was open I'd do a few laps.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 17, 2018)

skiur said:


> Word on the street is K wont be opening on Friday since they have not yet sent out the RFID passes to the passholders.  I have not received mine yet, no big deal as I would not be up this weekend anyway.....not sure of the truth to this yet but a large discussion on kzone about this.


Just speculation the people that work the phones rarely know what's going on...trust me. If they want to open they can figure it out easily enough.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WJenness (Oct 17, 2018)

Sunday River starting to make some noise on Twitter.

See response to this tweet: https://twitter.com/TimNBCBoston/status/1052553697128050688

It certainly looks like they're going to give it a shot.

-w


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 17, 2018)

Killington:
Winter starts when The Beast says so and we say it starts Friday! Our  heroic snowmaking team has been working hard in the North Ridge area,  and we’re pleased to announce that the first turns in Eastern North  America will be made by our Season Pass and Express Card holders on  Friday, October 19.

The K-1 Express Gondola will begin loading at  10:00 a.m. with the last ride up available at 3:00 p.m. Skiers and  riders will walk down the Peak Walkway to access open terrain in the  North Ridge Area before heading back up the Peak Walkway to download the  K-1 Express Gondola. The last run down Rime will be at 3:30 p.m.

The  Snowshed Sales Center will be open for RFID ONE PASS pick up Thursday  8:00 a.m. – 6:30 p.m.; Friday 7:00 a.m. – 9:00 p.m.; Saturday 7:00 a.m. –  6:00 p.m.; or Sunday 7:00 a.m. – 5:00 p.m. K-1 Guest Services will be  open 7:00 a.m.-5:00 p.m. Friday-Sunday but due to limited processing  stations we recommend ONE PASSES be picked up at Snowshed.

Season  Pass and Express Card holders will be treated to a free lunch at either  the K-1 Lodge, Peak Lodge or Dog Sled on Friday. Additionally, pass  holders will be treated to a complimentary opening day gift while  supplies last.

We will be open to the general public beginning Saturday, October 20.  The K-1 Express Gondola will begin loading at 9:00 a.m. daily with the  last ride up available at 3:00 p.m. Skiers and riders will walk down the  Peak Walkway to access open terrain in the North Ridge Area before  heading back up the Peak Walkway to download the K-1 Express Gondola.  The last run down Rime will be at 3:30 p.m.
 Additional Details:


Lift ticket rates beginning Saturday will be $59 for adults (19-64);  $45 for youth (7-18); and $50 for seniors (65-79). Ages 6 & under  and 80 & over ski free. All lift tickets must be loaded onto a ONE  PASS, our RFID card, which are available for $5 but may be reloaded for  future visits.


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 17, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Killington:
> Winter starts when The Beast says so and we say it starts Friday! Our  heroic snowmaking team has been working hard in the North Ridge area,  and we’re pleased to announce that the first turns in Eastern North  America will be made by our Season Pass and Express Card holders on  Friday, October 19.
> 
> The K-1 Express Gondola will begin loading at  10:00 a.m. with the last ride up available at 3:00 p.m. Skiers and  riders will walk down the Peak Walkway to access open terrain in the  North Ridge Area before heading back up the Peak Walkway to download the  K-1 Express Gondola. The last run down Rime will be at 3:30 p.m.
> ...


Oh hell yeah! IT. IS. HAPPENING.

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## nhskier1969 (Oct 18, 2018)

Add Wildcat to the mix.  Picture from this morning


----------



## WJenness (Oct 18, 2018)

SR: Tying Killington: 10AM open tomorrow!
https://www.sundayriver.com/mountain-report


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 18, 2018)

nhskier1969 said:


> Add Wildcat to the mix.  Picture from this morning
> View attachment 24082



Weak attempt in my book.


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 18, 2018)

WJenness said:


> SR: Tying Killington: 10AM open tomorrow!
> https://www.sundayriver.com/mountain-report



Wish that would light a fire under Sneaux's behind to get something open for the weekend, but oh welllll


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> Weak attempt in my book.


It's not really an "attempt" at Wildcat.  Ever since the system upgrade, they've started making snow on Upper Lynx in late October.  It's just stockpiling to make the process go faster when they do open.  They still don't plan on opening until 11/10. Earlier than that would be a nice surprise, but I doubt it.  Mid November is fine with me for Wildcat.  It's making it through April that matters most. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 18, 2018)

Guns still on at Mount Snow TTB, amazing that they can get away with that in mid-October. Night guns on sure, but midday and still running DAMNNNNN


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Guns still on at Mount Snow TTB, amazing that they can get away with that in mid-October. Night guns on sure, but midday and still running DAMNNNNN



I guess somebody needs to love the place...


----------



## 2Planker (Oct 18, 2018)

Game ON at SR

 Opening officially tomorrow, Prob a soft opening today thou....


----------



## spiderpig (Oct 18, 2018)

Pretty weak opening from SR imo


----------



## slatham (Oct 18, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> Weak attempt in my book.



Oct 18 guns on is not weak......


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 18, 2018)

spiderpig said:


> Pretty weak opening from SR imo


Why?

It's basically the same thing they do every year. T2 with downloading on Locke chair.  They are also making snow ttb, so there's a good chance people will be able to pick their way down patch skiing to the bottom.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WJenness (Oct 18, 2018)

LOL. why is it 'weak'?

They have had snowmaking temps for what, less than 24 hours? And have already announced an opening.

SR and K will be the only places East of Colorado open this weekend.

Oh, AND IT'S OCTOBER 18th!

This will be the second earliest SR has EVER opened.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2018)

Great that SR opens for everyone unlike K which only does for the passholders. Also that they are only 30 and not 59.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 18, 2018)

spiderpig said:


> *Pretty weak opening from SR*



Seriously?   It's mid-October for heaven's sake.   

If we're being honest, these mountains arent really "open" for skiing, they're open for marketing gimmicks, but if you're one of the relative few that cares about mid-October openings, I'd think you'd be singling their praises rather than complaining.


----------



## spiderpig (Oct 18, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Seriously?   It's mid-October for heaven's sake.
> 
> If we're being honest, these mountains arent really "open" for skiing, they're open for marketing gimmicks, but if you're one of the relative few that cares about mid-October openings, I'd think you'd be singling their praises rather than complaining.



I'll be at Killington on Saturday.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2018)

spiderpig said:


> I'll be at Killington on Saturday.



Walking a staircase with a 45 minute wait at the chair. Also cost twice as much  (yes I know there are 2 fers out there). Hoping K is open Monday and I will go then with my 2fer. If SR is open Monday which I doubt it would be maybe go there but it takes twice as long to get there.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 18, 2018)

spiderpig said:


> I'll be at Killington on Saturday.


Good for you.

Have fun.


----------



## Jully (Oct 18, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> Why?
> 
> It's basically the same thing they do every year. T2 with downloading on Locke chair.  They are also making snow ttb, so there's a good chance people will be able to pick their way down patch skiing to the bottom.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



SR early season usually tries pretty hard to underpromise and over deliver. Good chance downloading will be decently optional.

Add me to the list of confused folks as to why spiderpig thinks SR's opening is "weak." SR has one short trail open and K has one short trail and an even shorter one open.


----------



## machski (Oct 18, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Walking a staircase with a 45 minute wait at the chair. Also cost twice as much  (yes I know there are 2 fers out there). Hoping K is open Monday and I will go then with my 2fer. If SR is open Monday which I doubt it would be maybe go there but it takes twice as long to get there.


They won't be open Monday.  After this weekend, they go to their only open weekends in the super early season.  Thus I will Ikon it to K when I get home next week.  Thinking Thursday right now given 7 day temp forecast.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Quietman (Oct 18, 2018)

Wish that I could be at either, just for the fun!  SR and K are both offering 570 +/- vert. No walking at SR, but if you're skiing in Oct is that really a biggie as only diehards should be there.  SR waited until the last minute to announce, so probably much fewer skiers will show.  Both are about the same distance for me and I would have free lodging 15 minutes from SR, so my choice would be obvious. Kudos to both for a 10/19 opening. I'm hoping that Mt Snow makes a bigger opening shortly, and am impressed that they and Wildcat are both blowing so early. Unfortunately we had a dusting of snow at my house this morning, which means that we are cursed for the rest of the winter. :-(


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2018)

machski said:


> They won't be open Monday.  After this weekend, they go to their only open weekends in the super early season.  Thus I will Ikon it to K when I get home next week.  Thinking Thursday right now given 7 day temp forecast.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



My 1st ski day is being pushed out to Thursday as well because of the forecast and the guy I am going with can only make it that day. Wanted to go Monday or Wednesday.


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 18, 2018)

machski said:


> They won't be open Monday.  After this weekend, they go to their only open weekends in the super early season.  Thus I will Ikon it to K when I get home next week.  Thinking Thursday right now given 7 day temp forecast.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



Killy's own Snow Report says Open Daily Weather Depending at least


----------



## 180 (Oct 18, 2018)

Such negativity, cant you guys just be happy we have skiing!


----------



## skiur (Oct 19, 2018)

machski said:


> They won't be open Monday.  After this weekend, they go to their only open weekends in the super early season.  Thus I will Ikon it to K when I get home next week.  Thinking Thursday right now given 7 day temp forecast.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



Why do you say this? Do you have secret communications with K and they told you this even when they are telling everybody else they plan to be open daily?  Do you have a bat phone with Mike on the other side?


----------



## tumbler (Oct 19, 2018)

So who is skiing today or this weekend?


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 19, 2018)

skiur said:


> Why do you say this? Do you have secret communications with K and they told you this even when they are telling everybody else they plan to be open daily?  Do you have a bat phone with Mike on the other side?


I went after the guy too last night but edited it out cause I think he's talking about Sunday River

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiur (Oct 19, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> I went after the guy too last night but edited it out cause I think he's talking about Sunday River
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app



It does seem that after re reading the post.....I retract my previous statment.


----------



## 180 (Oct 19, 2018)

me, gold pants blue helmet


----------



## WJenness (Oct 19, 2018)

Opening day Terrain Summary:
SR: 1 Lift, 2 Trails, 12 Acres
K:2 Lifts, 2 Trails, 5 Acres


----------



## spiderpig (Oct 19, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Seriously?   It's mid-October for heaven's sake.
> 
> If we're being honest, these mountains arent really "open" for skiing, they're open for marketing gimmicks, but if you're one of the relative few that cares about mid-October openings, I'd think you'd be singling their praises rather than complaining.



You guys are so easily triggered and trolled.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 19, 2018)

I would love to see on K's social media pages today, Mike Solimano back at work greeting those heading up for their 1st turns of the season! That would be a sight even better than folks cruising down Rime given his recent health issues!


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 19, 2018)

drjeff said:


> I would love to see on K's social media pages today, Mike Solimano back at work greeting those heading up for their 1st turns of the season! That would be a sight even better than folks cruising down Rime given his recent health issues!



I too was hoping for something like this! It feels like this early start and the team pushing so hard maybe they are getting a little help from above help keep Mike's spirits up as he gets through this recovery seeing his mountain doing so well


----------



## SLoMo (Oct 19, 2018)

Me, Mt Rose Ski Tahoe.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Smellytele (Oct 19, 2018)

SLoMo said:


> Me, Mt Rose Ski Tahoe.



????


----------



## machski (Oct 19, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Killy's own Snow Report says Open Daily Weather Depending at least


I was talking about SR, which is correct for them.  Yes, K will stay open continuous unless they can't due to loss of coverage.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 19, 2018)

T2 today at Sunday River. Decent Bumps by noon time

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 19, 2018)

machski said:


> I was talking about SR, which is correct for them.  Yes, K will stay open continuous unless they can't due to loss of coverage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app



Coverage will not be an issue for Monday. They are going to be able to blow a ton of snow Sunday.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 19, 2018)

NWS Forecast for our two open areas (Summit forecasts):

K: 





SR: 






Looks like K will get back snowmaking temps sooner and have a bigger window.

Let's see what they do with it.


----------



## machski (Oct 19, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Coverage will not be an issue for Monday. They are going to be able to blow a ton of snow Sunday.


Coverage for who?  Shots I saw at both have coverage great for the early start.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 20, 2018)

Use this site which has elevation data: https://www.mountain-forecast.com/peaks/Killington-Peak/forecasts/1291#

We cross reference others to get humidity if need be.


----------



## skiur (Oct 20, 2018)

Newpylong said:


> Use this site which has elevation data: https://www.mountain-forecast.com/peaks/Killington-Peak/forecasts/1291#
> 
> We cross reference others to get humidity if need be.



That's about the worst site out their, they routinely prefict a foot of snow fall when an inch actually falls.  NOAA has elevation forecasts that are much more accurate.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 20, 2018)

Correct I would not recommend using it for precipitation forecast but the temperature gradiant by elevation, and I noted you have to cross reference. Precipitation makes no difference when planning snowmaking windows. Temperature, humidity and wind data are king.


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2018)

WJenness said:


> Opening day Terrain Summary:
> SR: 1 Lift, 2 Trails, 12 Acres
> K:2 Lifts, 2 Trails, 5 Acres


Wow that is funny to look at.   Wolf creek has 960 acres open with 4 lofts but opened on the 13th with 3 lifts a shit load of trails and over 400 acres with no ropes.

A Basin opened with 28 acres while Loveland opened with 40 acres.  Both WROD like SR and K.  Wait time in lift line about 15 minutes yesterday as A Basin.  The wait for our mugs about 3 hours.



Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2018)

dlague said:


> Wow that is funny to look at.   Wolf creek has 960 acres open with 4 lofts but opened on the 13th with 3 lifts a shit load of trails and over 400 acres with no ropes.
> 
> A Basin opened with 28 acres while Loveland opened with 40 acres.  Both WROD like SR and K.  Wait time in lift line about 15 minutes yesterday as A Basin.  The wait for our mugs about 3 hours.
> 
> ...


A Basin view from yesterdau

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Oct 20, 2018)

re: weather forecasts, almost all "graphical" forecasts, including NWS, use the GFS model. I think the various mountain forecasts based on elevation are suspect. Use with caution.


----------



## Jully (Oct 21, 2018)

Sunday River is down to just T2 (had Upper Punch Friday and Saturday) today. Snow report says some walking off the top of the lift may be required. Anyone there to confirm? I was there Friday and it was solid coverage on T2 with what felt like soft April bumps. April weather with an October base can't last super long though.

Looks like Killington can (and is) making snow right now, but from what I can see SR doesn't have the temps yet.


----------



## machski (Oct 21, 2018)

Jully said:


> Sunday River is down to just T2 (had Upper Punch Friday and Saturday) today. Snow report says some walking off the top of the lift may be required. Anyone there to confirm? I was there Friday and it was solid coverage on T2 with what felt like soft April bumps. April weather with an October base can't last super long though.
> 
> Looks like Killington can (and is) making snow right now, but from what I can see SR doesn't have the temps yet.


I take this as actual conditions but no big deal.  They are closed Mon-Fri and with the cold coming in Midweek to the start of the weekend, they will be back to both runs in great shape of not TTB.  Assuming the cold air doesn't moderate between now and then.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 21, 2018)

Why does this thread have (h) in the title; does this signify something?


----------



## kbroderick (Oct 21, 2018)

Jully said:


> Sunday River is down to just T2 (had Upper Punch Friday and Saturday) today. Snow report says some walking off the top of the lift may be required. Anyone there to confirm? I was there Friday and it was solid coverage on T2 with what felt like soft April bumps. April weather with an October base can't last super long though.
> 
> Looks like Killington can (and is) making snow right now, but from what I can see SR doesn't have the temps yet.



We were skiing right off the lift this morning, and there was plenty of frozen material to slide on ("snow" might not be exactly the right word for some of it). I'm not sure if they may have run out of snow at the loading ramp at the base later in the day, though—it was pretty minimal in the morning, but it also didn't warm up much, if at all, today.


----------



## Jully (Oct 21, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Why does this thread have (h) in the title; does this signify something?



Hopeful, I believe. The thread was started well before any snowmaking began


----------



## Jully (Oct 21, 2018)

machski said:


> I take this as actual conditions but no big deal.  They are closed Mon-Fri and with the cold coming in Midweek to the start of the weekend, they will be back to both runs in great shape of not TTB.  Assuming the cold air doesn't moderate between now and then.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



The fact that they close anyway from M-F really saves them for sure. I hope the cold comes as forecast. I was really hoping for ttb next weekend.


----------



## thebigo (Oct 21, 2018)

Wildcat going to top to bottom including base area per webcam and video they posted.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 21, 2018)

thebigo said:


> Wildcat going to top to bottom including base area per webcam and video they posted.



False. Sort of. Took photos today.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 21, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Why does this thread have (h) in the title; does this signify something?





Jully said:


> Hopeful, I believe. The thread was started well before any snowmaking began



Yeah that's what I was going for...play on the words "hope" and "open"


----------



## Edd (Oct 22, 2018)

Nice sportsmanship between K and SR.


----------



## Sky (Oct 22, 2018)

Heh...a few bare spots at Wildcat.  Great pics regardless.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2018)

Edd said:


> Nice sportsmanship between K and SR.
> 
> View attachment 24100



Expect the marketing spin of "first to open with continuous operations" vs "first to open" nuances arriving soon


----------



## WJenness (Oct 22, 2018)

Looks like K's stairs will be one way soon:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 22, 2018)

Edd said:


> *Nice sportsmanship between K and SR. *



Yes, there's a certain benevolent kinship amongst marketing hucksters.


----------



## Zand (Oct 22, 2018)

Still remember after Irene when Killington announced they'd be opening Saturday at 10 am and then Sunday River announced Saturday at 10:01 so Killington could be first.


----------



## Edd (Oct 22, 2018)

Zand said:


> Still remember after Irene when Killington announced they'd be opening Saturday at 10 am and then Sunday River announced Saturday at 10:01 so Killington could be first.



I didn’t know about that. Super cool.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 22, 2018)

Edd said:


> I didn’t know about that. Super cool.



It was a cool gesture... This was never publicized by the mountain for obvious reasons, but Sunday River actually opened the lift at 8 am that day!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 23, 2018)

so...when do we think K goes t2b?


----------



## Tin (Oct 23, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> so...when do we think K goes t2b?



After SR, Okemo, Mountain Snow, and Wildcat like previous years.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 23, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> so...when do we think K goes t2b?



A lot of the snowmaking power is diverted to the World Cup venue....


----------



## chuckstah (Oct 23, 2018)

Tin said:


> After SR, Okemo, Mountain Snow, and Wildcat like previous years.


And wachusett. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Oct 23, 2018)

We'll learn a bunch more about K's want to get top to bottom during the next decent window of temps (if a complete rebuild/ resurface isn't needed) and if they light up either Lower East Fall or possibly Highline. I'm guessing until they're done with the Snowdon 6 and the Bunny Tunnel that they want to keep any non construction folks away from that area. And those routes would be the most straightforward to get to the base. 

Plus there's a rumor on K-zone that once the top terminal of the Snowdon 6 is fully assembled, that K might have to push the snow on Great Northern out of the way to facilitate the moving of the crane apparently at the top of the S6 now on up and over to the top of the new South ridge lift for assembly purposes over there, and then push the snow back onto Great Northern and resurface.

K with the stairway and the North Ridge pod and it's elevation has a great set up to get open early. K, even with all of it's snowmaking firepower doesn't have the best set ups to get open top to bottom as quickly as other areas, especially this year when you factor in the construction on Snowdon and the demands that the World Cup places on things

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Oct 23, 2018)

Kzone is going nuts over the ttb situation as usual. History says they open ttb the weekend before Thanksgiving-ish. I bet it'll be around then this year too though. It appears to me that there are enough options beyond the typical Great Northern route through the construction for that to impact anything.


----------



## ss20 (Oct 23, 2018)

Jully said:


> Kzone is going nuts over the ttb situation as usual. History says they open ttb the weekend before Thanksgiving-ish. I bet it'll be around then this year too though. It appears to me that there are enough options beyond the typical Great Northern route through the construction for that to impact anything.



No it's the typical ignorant select few that rile up the whole bunch over there who argue with people who know K inside/out.  It's pretty entertaining.


----------



## Jully (Oct 23, 2018)

ss20 said:


> No it's the typical ignorant select few that rile up the whole bunch over there who argue with people who know K inside/out.  It's pretty entertaining.



Lol, that is fair. Definitely can be entertaining as a spectator. I feel for those who actually try and contribute over there though.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 24, 2018)

Re: K-zone - that is an interesting crowd. There are a bunch who seem to go with the flow and are knowledgeable but just as many who would complain with 12 months of skiing a year. I cannot wrap my hands around the level of criticism over their mountain. They are putting in ungodly amounts of cash to fix major problems, improve the mountain, etc. From my standpoint, a person who calls K home has the world by the balls.


----------



## Killingtime (Oct 24, 2018)

Newpylong said:


> Re: K
> 
> Yes KZone can be very entertaining. There are people who will be pissed at K no matter what improvements are made.


----------



## kbroderick (Oct 24, 2018)

drjeff said:


> Plus there's a rumor on K-zone that once the top terminal of the Snowdon 6 is fully assembled, that K might have to push the snow on Great Northern out of the way to facilitate the moving of the crane apparently at the top of the S6 now on up and over to the top of the new South ridge lift for assembly purposes over there, and then push the snow back onto Great Northern and resurface.



Having seen that done elsewhere for an (unplanned) midseason bullwheel / bearing issue, I'm sure they'd like to minimize how much they need to drag the crane across serious snowpack.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 24, 2018)

Wow! That's quite an operation.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 24, 2018)

Newpylong said:


> Re: K-zone - I cannot wrap my hands around the level of criticism over their mountain. They are putting in ungodly amounts of cash to fix major problems, improve the mountain, etc. From my standpoint, a person who calls K home has the world by the balls.



My sentiments as well.


----------



## tumbler (Oct 24, 2018)

The entitlement of passholders, regulars and locals always surprises me.  They think that they have joined a private country club and should have a say in what is going on.  Just be happy the mtn is open and you have the longest season of anyone in the east.


----------



## skiur (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm a Killington season pass holder.  I don't post on kzone but I do read it.  While some of the bitching goes a little over the top, Killington management does also read it and some things that get bitched about over there do get addressed on the mountain.  So while some of it is kinda ridiculous, it does serve a purpose.


----------



## skicub (Oct 24, 2018)

Up to a foot at The River....pretty sweet! Wish I could make it up this weekend


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## machski (Oct 25, 2018)

It is not sounding like SR will be TTB this weekend, too warm towards the base of Locke/Barker.  Snow report only confirming upper Locke in play.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WJenness (Oct 25, 2018)

machski said:


> It is not sounding like SR will be TTB this weekend, too warm towards the base of Locke/Barker.  Snow report only confirming upper Locke in play.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app



It's 36 degrees in Lowell, MA right now...

I'll be shocked if they aren't pounding away on the bottom of punch as I type this.


----------



## Riverveteran (Oct 25, 2018)

WJenness said:


> It's 36 degrees in Lowell, MA right now...
> 
> I'll be shocked if they aren't pounding away on the bottom of punch as I type this.


 
I heard they were moving snow from the foot they got in Jordan over to bottom of Punch.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 25, 2018)

WJenness said:


> It's 36 degrees in Lowell, MA right now...
> 
> I'll be shocked if they aren't pounding away on the bottom of punch as I type this.


Tis the ugly time of year when mountain micro climates with ugly humidities can reek havoc with the wet bulb temps

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Oct 26, 2018)

machski said:


> It is not sounding like SR will be TTB this weekend, too warm towards the base of Locke/Barker.  Snow report only confirming upper Locke in play.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app



Report now says they currently have enough snow to ski ttb, but don't know if it wil last with warming temps.

Think any of the barker trails they've been blowing are ready if they get lower punch open?


----------



## Jully (Oct 26, 2018)

Jully said:


> Report now says they currently have enough snow to ski ttb, but don't know if it wil last with warming temps.
> 
> Think any of the barker trails they've been blowing are ready if they get lower punch open?



Update: SR is top to bottom on Locke tomorrow. Sounds like it will be some walking required by the afternoon though. Midstation uploading and downloading still available. From the snow report:



> You can expect deep coverage and grooming on T2 and Upper Sunday Punch with mid-loading still available on the Locke Mountain Triple, but skiing back to the base open on Sunday Punch and Lower Punch. Temperatures will be rising today and remaining above freezing most of the weekend, so expect early season conditions from the mid-station down with the potential for a bit of walking required at the base as conditions get skied off. The mid-station will continue to off downloading, so if you don't want to ski back to the base we've got you covered.


----------



## Riverveteran (Oct 26, 2018)

Jully said:


> Report now says they currently have enough snow to ski ttb, but don't know if it wil last with warming temps.
> 
> Think any of the barker trails they've been blowing are ready if they get lower punch open?



Trails like?


----------



## Jully (Oct 26, 2018)

Riverveteran said:


> Trails like?



Jungle Road and Ecstasy


----------



## tumbler (Oct 26, 2018)

Looks like K is starting to lay it down on SS.  Beautiful day for snowmaking.


----------



## machski (Oct 26, 2018)

Jully said:


> Jungle Road and Ecstasy


Probably ready but with sketch conditions down low, they won't run Barker.  Just heard from a friend who's already up, he said unless they blow a crap load on the lower, TTB will be "fun" tomorrow.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Oct 26, 2018)

So basically it sounds like right now the only resorts with top to bottom for sure tomorrow will be Peak properties. 

And if this coming weeks forecast pans out, by next weekend it might be just back to Killington and Sunday River with downloading required. The wildcard being will Mount Snow want to operate with Freefall and the Cascade to River Run options with downloading to the base? 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thebigo (Oct 26, 2018)

tumbler said:


> Looks like K is starting to lay it down on SS.  Beautiful day for snowmaking.



Taken around 3:00 this afternoon.

Edit too tired to figure out how to rotate.


----------



## machski (Oct 26, 2018)

drjeff said:


> So basically it sounds like right now the only resorts with top to bottom for sure tomorrow will be Peak properties.
> 
> And if this coming weeks forecast pans out, by next weekend it might be just back to Killington and Sunday River with downloading required. The wildcard being will Mount Snow want to operate with Freefall and the Cascade to River Run options with downloading to the base?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


No, SR is TTB, just going to be a rough option to the base, just like Snow.  Wildcat benefits from elevation and proximity to Mount Washington.  I say that because driving up to SR tonight, Franconia had no snow in the notch at road level (plenty up on Cannon though in moonlight).  Once I got to route 2, a lot of snow on North side of Presidentials.  I expected the snow to be gone going downhill into Gorham but was surprised to find several inches on the ground still and plow banks.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Quietman (Oct 27, 2018)

Wildcat web cam is showing heavy snow at 3pm   https://www.skiwildcat.com/web-cams/


----------

